# It's A Shame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## boldhead (May 9, 2003)

the WNBA coaches just selected the reserve and Ticha Penicheiro is not in the all stars squad!!!!!
she's the best point guard in the league and probably the best passer ever. it's beyond me...


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

To be fair, it's hard to put a player who score 5 ppg on 27% shooting on ASG unless she's voted in by fans.


----------



## doger30 (May 3, 2003)

ticha never scores she only leads the league in assists every year. I know she isn't doning it this year, but she might by the end of the year. This is an AllStar game and the BEST passer nin the league isn't even playing. that's sad. AllStar games are crap anyway. copper was hurt most of the year and she made it.


----------



## boldhead (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>carayip</b>!
> To be fair, it's hard to put a player who score 5 ppg on 27% shooting on ASG unless she's voted in by fans.


dawn staley & teresa weatherspoon don't have better statistics but they are in the squad, so how can you explain that ???


----------



## bandanaman1998 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>boldhead</b>!
> 
> dawn staley & teresa weatherspoon don't have better statistics but they are in the squad, so how can you explain that ???


caryip DID explain that: staley and weatherspoon were voted in by the fans. They are in based on winning a popularity contest.


----------



## How045 (May 30, 2003)

Ummmm. Ticha is not the best PG in the wnba the best is Shannon Johnson.Ticha does not play in the east she plays in the west thats why dawn staley & teresa weatherspoon start.I dont see why the fans voted them they are not having and all star season. Ticha might have a chance of getting in to it if Vals replaces her with C Coop. I hope M Snow gets it tho so she can dunk it.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Why is Teresa Weatherspoon starting in the All-Star game and Pee Wee isn't?


----------



## doger30 (May 3, 2003)

ticha still didn't make the team. that is so dumb. now i don't know if i even wnt to watch the game. she is what makes that game fun. this is crazy.


----------



## boldhead (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>doger30</b>!
> ticha still didn't make the team. that is so dumb. now i don't know if i even wnt to watch the game. she is what makes that game fun. this is crazy.


you're right dude! the game will be boring without her.
last year she was the only player who bring the show.


----------

